# Local Woodworking Clubs



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought I would start a thread where people could post links to their local woodworking clubs. Hopefully Martin will add a club directory to the site one of these days.

The ones in my area (Sacramento, CA) are:

Sacramento Area Woodworkers - http://www.sacramentoareawoodworkers.com/ 
NorCal Woodturners - http://www.norcalwoodturners.org/ 
Capital Woodcarvers Association - http://www.karving.org/


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

In the Saint Louis area…

Saint Louis Woodworker's Guild - http://www.stlwoodworkersguild.org
Woodturners of Saint Louis - http://stlturners.org/cgi-bin/index.py
Saint Charles Area Woodcarvers - http://www.stcharlesareawoodcarvers.com/
Edwardsville (IL) Woodworker's Club - http://www.edwardsvillewoodworkers.org/

I'm a member of the Saint Louis Woodworker's Guild. For my thoughts on membership in this guild, read my blog on the subject…


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Although this is the MN state guild, it is based in the Twin Cities.
Minnesota Woodworker's Guild - http://mnwwg.org/mambo/

For those in Central Minnesota, this club meets in Sauk Rapids on a monthly basis.
Central Minnesota Woodworker's Association - http://www.thecmwa.com/


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

here's a list of Canadian clubs.

http://www.canadianwoodworking.com/clubs.php


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

This is a great idea!!! I hope there are some in Southern California that are near to me.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

The Kentuckiana Woodcrafters Club does not have a website, unfortunately.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Mason-Dixon woodworkers club doesn't have a web site contact me for info. I'm the treasures this year.

The Delaware woodworking guild http://www.delawarewoodworkers.org/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wood Magazine has this listing of clubs.

Fine Woodworking has this listing of clubs.


----------



## slowbob (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a link to the one I belong to in SE Michigan.

http://www.michiganwoodworkersguild.org/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Adding the Woodworking Club of Houston from a post by the Aggie. http://www.wwch.org


----------



## gizzard (Jan 12, 2007)

Adding the Tennessee Valley Woodworkers Club

http://www.tnvalleywoodclub.org/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bob is interested in starting a club in Cape Cod.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/498


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

New Hampshire:

Guild of NH Woodworkers

League of NH Craftsmen


----------



## Gus01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hendersonville NC

http://www.applecountrywoodcrafters.org


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.sunflowerwoodworkers.org/
Also have a turners guild
And a carvers guild and a "Makers space" (MakeICT)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Louisville has one, Kyana woodcrafters club. http://www.kyanawoodcrafters.com/default.htm it is sponsored by the local Woodcraft store. Meetings are 1st Thursday of the month @ 7:30 at the Walden school on Westport Rd. There is a turning club but I don't know their name. They meet at the same place on the second Thursday of the month.


----------

